# CHANGING ANOTHER CURVE



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was working on the stucco for the canyon when I ran into a color problem It may be I was using a liquid color and didn't shake the bottle enough 










I went to another project changing another 10 ft curve to a 20 ft. 



















I had to change a approach to the tunnels. This is where I removed the gurder bridges.










I had to select some rocks from the herd 










I put them in place










Then I fill in with a load of dirt 












Then I added some concrete road bed.

This time the space was wide and I did not have anthing 12 inches long or more.

So I used stakes to hold the forms in place 



















Stakes were used on the inside and outside of the forms to keep them in place


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope your rebar was off the ground when you poured, all metal should be encased in crete to prevent rust and cracks. Rocks make good shims as they become part of the concrete. 

Nifty elevated ladder bed. 

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 03/12/2009 1:02 AM
I hope your rebar was off the ground when you poured, all metal should be encased in crete to prevent rust and cracks. Rocks make good shims as they become part of the concrete. 

Nifty elevated ladder bed. 

John


That is exactly what I did. Usually I have 1/2 inch plastic pipe as spacers between the forms to which I attach the re bar. But when I do 12 inch wide roadbed I put the re bar on rocks/ stones. 


There is also 12 inch sections of rebar driven into the ground that the rebar is attached to.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Love your place, but I think I'd have to keep my shoes on.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,
If you come to Marty's this fall, could you bring me some of those rocks?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

What worries me is that thing that the short ladder is holding up against the house. Is that your heater or AC unit?? 

I think its great to change to 20' dia if one has the space. Much more smoother operation.
I was looking at the view in the back ground,,wooow. 
Man I'd cut those big green toad-stools out and clear some brush and take photos.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty I think those are Arizona trees.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Fat and prickly trees I say... could use a few up here however they would not last long. 

gg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By GG on 03/12/2009 8:50 PM
Fat and prickly trees I say... could use a few up here however they would not last long. 

gg 



They are so cute makes you just want to HUG them









They are around 70 years old before they get arms. I have 18 on my 2.5 acres....From less than a foot to 35 feet


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

UPDATE 

I added some more rocks to the end of the rock pile 


















































Then While I was getting dirt I took some time to look around and these are two fo the the views I took form the seat of the back hoe while it was up on the out riggers 












This is Gavalon peak


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing some pictures of your progress JJ. It's looking Great!! Love your horizion. Keep us posted. I think Don would like a coulpe hundred of those rocks if you can fit them in.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Creating a scenic wonder, very nice JJ.









Hope your trains can make the curve into the portals.

so you have hoes down there also, do they take credit cards???


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Great to see the progress JJ. I was wondering if we might get a panoramic shot to see the over-alll layout. I have no idea what it looks like







I was wonerin, can yours be seen from the space shuttle like Marty's?


----------

